
Teen Transplant Candidate Sued Over Music Downloads - kirubakaran
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/18160365/detail.html#
======
matt1
These articles always seem to imply that the RIAA should investigate the
personal circumstances of everyone they intend to sue. I'm not condoning their
sue-to-scare strategy, but legally speaking it matters zero that this girl
makes $8.25 an hour and is waiting for a islet cell transplant, whatever that
is.

It'd be like saying to an officer who pulls you over, "But sir, I can't afford
to pay this. Next time please verify my income beforehand so you don't make
this mistake again. Now please go away." Not gonna happen.

~~~
noonespecial
It has nothing to do with officers, law, right, wrong or any of the other
things people always claim its about. Its PR. The suits are PR. Its bad PR to
sue dead people, grandmothers, and transplant patients.

So yes, the RIAA _should_ investigate the personal circumstances of everyone
they intend to sue. They are embarrassing themselves .

~~~
jfornear
Exactly. The one thing I've learned from taking a course on the judicial
process this semester is that the courts _are very_ political.

------
tdavis
It seems the RIAA doesn't need help destroying any reputation they might still
have; they're doing a great job by themselves. Suing for $8,000 over 10 shared
songs is pretty awesome, too.

~~~
wmf
They're actually being nice; by law they can ask for something like 2.5
_million dollars_ (mwahaha) for 10 songs.

~~~
tdavis
This is something I've never understood. To sue for that amount of money,
wouldn't they need to somehow prove that those 10 songs caused 2.5 million in
damages or lost earnings or... _something_?

------
cabalamat
I will be _so_ happy when these shits finally go out of business.

------
boredguy8
Is there a "Roger and Me" about RIAA/MPAA?

~~~
rms
It only covers a small aspect of what they do, but This Film Is Not Rated is
solidly ok. <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493459/>

